# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Hindenloopen vom 22.04 bis 29.04

## harry1234

Hallo Leute
Ich fahre am Freitag nach Hindenloopen auf den Campingplatz Schuilenburg und wollte mal fragen ob noch jemand von euch dort ist ?In der Gruppe Surft es sich noch besser  :Happy: 
Gru Harry

----------


## tigger1983

ich war da, allerdings zu spt gelesen  :Wink:  Aber war ja eh kein wind...

----------

